# Questions about Barcelona... groceries, hardware, real estate...



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi, this is my first post. I am looking to move to Barcelona, and I will be visiting soon to get a better feel for neighborhoods and the cost of living.

What/ where are some of the more economical grocery stores in Barcelona? 
What about hardware stores?
I'd like to visit these to see what things cost.
Also, if anyone can recommend a real estate agent or where to find one, I'd appreciate it.
Thanks!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

skip o said:


> Hi, this is my first post. I am looking to move to Barcelona, and I will be visiting soon to get a better feel for neighborhoods and the cost of living.
> 
> What/ where are some of the more economical grocery stores in Barcelona?
> What about hardware stores?
> ...


Do you have a passport from an EU country or have a visa that allows you to live in Spain, as opposed to just visiting (limited to 90 days)?
Before you look into the financial aspect of a move, you need to sort out the legality.


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes, I am good on all of that.



Joppa said:


> Do you have a passport from an EU country or have a visa that allows you to live in Spain, as opposed to just visiting (limited to 90 days)?
> Before you look into the financial aspect of a move, you need to sort out the legality.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

Leroy Merlin is the Spanish equivalent of Home Depot. There's also numerous "mom and pop" hardware stores (called _ferreterias_) to be found throughout any Spanish city. 

For budget groceries, I tend to use Día supermarkets. Shop around, and take mental note of the prices for the items you buy most. Interestingly, I found my neighborhood's Eroski cereal was more expensive than the price in one of their bigger stores just five blocks away! 

I think the "Cost of Living" thread has a link in it for a supermarket price comparison website in Spain.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

halydia said:


> Leroy Merlin is the Spanish equivalent of Home Depot. There's also numerous "mom and pop" hardware stores (called _ferreterias_) to be found throughout any Spanish city.
> 
> For budget groceries, I tend to use Día supermarkets. Shop around, and take mental note of the prices for the items you buy most. Interestingly, I found my neighborhood's Eroski cereal was more expensive than the price in one of their bigger stores just five blocks away!
> 
> I think the "Cost of Living" thread has a link in it for a supermarket price comparison website in Spain.


Here are links to 2 of the most popular supermarkets in the area that you might be able to get an idea from

Consum Cooperativa


Caprabo - cada año más tuyo

As halydia said, look at the cost of living sticky especially from post 268 onwards for food prices. There is a recent shopping list which will give you an idea of prices. And look at post 160 for the price comparison site.


----------



## barca (Aug 18, 2011)

I agree with Pesky Wesky (about Día being generally the cheapest and Leroy Merlin). The other large supermarket chain here in Barcelona (and Spain) is Mercadona. 

Also just for general interest about prices why not take a look at the El Corte Ingles website. They are the only major department store here in Barcelona (7 branches) and are very popular but their prices are considered to be at the top end and you can generally get cheaper if you search around.


----------

